# Do honey bees eat Marshmallows?



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I think that is how you plug the queen cage so they slowly eat the marshmallow and let her out of the cage. That is how I did my 4 hives tonight. I hope it works that is how everyone says you do it.

I would think sugar water is cheaper in the long run then marshmallows.


----------



## clarkfarm (Apr 13, 2009)

In Jerry Hayes' book The Classroom there is a mention of this. Just place large marsh mellows on top of the frames. One mention was made of using those Easter colored peeps. I have never heard of anyone I know doing this probably because of the expense as suggested in this thread. But I want to try it just for fun. I am glad you asked the question as this book is old and I didn't know if there had been problems since it was written. But apparently not if its still used at least for queens.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

An 'interesting' question . I only had to use 2-3 small marshmallows at one time so I end up with this bag of them that just go to waste; too sweet for me. I suppose they could be placed in a more sealed container. If there is nothing in them that would be harmful to bees, it would be great to use them [recoup expense] like a candy board at some time during the year.


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

SO when i go out to do a cutout and want to control the queen. should i use a queen cage and stuff it with a marshmellow put the hive where i want it. block off the entrance all but 1" and let the bees let the queen out. Is stuffing it with marshmellow a good way to go?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

I have heard of feeding them marshmallows, I thought it was actually mentioned on this forum at one time. 
There could be a thread about it here somewhere.
Old English, don't let those marshmallows go to waste, make that yummy 
5 cup salad otherwise known as Ambrosia salad. hmmm.


----------



## clarkfarm (Apr 13, 2009)

OLDBEE -

Try dripping a little water on a bunch of the little marshmellows and see if that makes them clump together for ease of use in a hive. Often mine get moisture in the bag after opening and just clump together "voluntarily". Better to give to bees than pitch in the trash.


----------



## Carl F (Aug 6, 2008)

I think the questions of whether they will eat them and if they should eat them are two different things. I do not have a bag handy but look at the ingredients. You will probably find gelatin and corn starch along with some other non-sugar items. I don't know for sure but I would think those would be hard for the bees to digest and use.

Using a single marshmellow to close a queen cage is one thing but the whole bag could have an undesirable effect. 

They don't have to go to waste. My suggestion would be to get a box of rice cereal and make some of those awesome treats to share with the neighbor kids, the mailman, whoever.

I predict that the next post will be "what to do with extra rice cereal"?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Yellow Jackets love them... brings them to your hive like bugs on a bumper. :lpf:


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Carl F said:


> Using a single marshmellow to close a queen cage is one thing but the whole bag could have an undesirable effect.
> 
> They don't have to go to waste. My suggestion would be to get a box of rice cereal and make some of those awesome treats to share with the neighbor kids, the mailman, whoever.
> 
> Good idea!  WWIDWB = What Would I Do Without Beesource.  http://practicalaction.org/docs/technical_information_service/marshmallows.pdf


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

I once used Marsh Mellows to plug some queen cages containing virgin queens that I was trying to introduce. When I went back all the queens were dead in their cages. I used marsh mellows again in queen cages and noticed that within a few hours the queens seemed sick and dying. I managed to save them by giving them water and honey but I have never used marsh mellows again. It may have been the brand I was using. I now mix fine sugar and honey to make a dough like candy instead.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not sure why anyone would want to go buy a bag of marshmallows vs. the cost of a teaspoon of sugar. :scratch:


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Eaglerock said:


> I am not sure why anyone would want to go buy a bag of marshmallows vs. the cost of a teaspoon of sugar. :scratch:


Just to let everyone know I bought a bag of them for $1.99 not a big number in the whole thing. Eat them, throw them away put them over sweet Potato's etc.


----------



## Blossom (Nov 29, 2008)

Some people feed fondant and most recipes I've seen start with melted down marshmallows. I haven't read the bag to see what the ingredients are. I'm just asking and wondering. I'm not going out and buying 50 bags to feed the bees through the next winter.

Being new to the bee world a lot of things run through your mind and without asking how will we ever know? I just found out about fondant to feed through the winter months and it is a neater, cleaner feed and when I found out marshmallows is in most fondant, that is where my question came from. Powdered sugar is used in making fondant but most powdered sugar has cornstarch in it and I never knew that either. Cornstarch is bad for honey bees.

Our next winter I think I will try making my own fondant and make my own powdered sugar so I don't get any cornstarch in it. All you have to do is put sugar in the blender. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## 2ndCharter (Jan 22, 2009)

Only a slightly related question...

Before the industrial age, marshmallows were made from the tubers of the marsh mallow plant, not corn syrup. Anyhow, we are about two weeks away from the end of our annual flow but the marsh mallows are about to bloom. Since I have about 10 acres of marsh mallows in view of my hive and at least a hundred acres within 2 miles, I was wondering if bees would use this nectar. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

They only eat marshmallows when combined with chocolate bars and graham crackers. 

MM


----------

